# Anyone clever on Clifford Alarms?



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

I have a Clifford Alarm, I think a "Concept 20" and something called "Sense and Tell IV" which I think is suppose to shout at people, (probably in German which would be good), if they come close to the Hymer.

Does anyone know a dealer who could show me how it works and/or sort it. There are Clifford dealers, lots of them, but I'm hoping for a recomendation of comeone who would know about a 10 year old product.

Thanks


----------



## 101174 (Sep 29, 2006)

*Clifford problem*

Hi, although I am the other end of the country from you, feel free to call me & I will help you out as best as I can. I am an Auto-Electrician from York, specialising in all things electric, sat nav, reverse cameras/sensors, car alarms & security, etc , etc, & especially Clifford for over 12 years now. I have been involved with a fair few motorhome/caravan over the years. Hope I can help you sort this out. 

Shane


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

Could you pm me your number and I will do just that, working hours?
Thanks


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi John,

If Shane is not a subscriber, he may not be able to PM you.

There is a mobile number on his website link.

Jock


----------

